# Furry Romance Webcomic!!



## Valin (Mar 24, 2018)

Hey! I'm currently making a webcomic called Anomalous and was hoping you'd check it out! It's a romance comic between two childhood friends! I started this comic a long while ago, so the drawings and script in the beginning aren't as good in terms of quality in comparison to more recent pages, but as you read along you'll definitely notice HUGE improvements! ^^;

Webtoons link (Not as updated, but it'll get there!): www.webtoons.com: Anomalous - Prologue: Chapter 1 "Things Always Get Better"

Tapas link: Anomalous :: Chapter 1 "Things Always Get Better": Prologue | Tapas

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Izar (May 12, 2018)

I really like it! Val is so cute. Art work is great too! Good job, keep it up


----------

